# For You Rubicon Guys Plowing Videos NJ



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=114431

2004 Jeep Rubicon went thru it all Axles locked! and away we go


----------



## bigdan (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting the vids. You and plowmeister aren't kidding about the Blizzak tires, I think my stock mud terrains would have been spinning on some of those pushes.

I also run a 2004 Rubicon, w/ a 7.5 snow way MT. The 1/2 ton Meyer V has me intrigued, though.

I was aware of the locker conversion, but never thought to try it.

I wish I had some of the longer drives you have, the area I concentrate on has short 2 and 3 car garage driveways. I never really get a chance to windrow.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I would love to have a Vplow, But they look to heavy for a poor little Jeep, LOL


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

ken643;1177673 said:


> I would love to have a Vplow, But they look to heavy for a poor little Jeep, LOL


Why? ...


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

you certinaly changed my mind about the jeep. 
That Rubicon really did a nice job. A friend who owns a big landscaping company told me thats what i should start looking for a jeep he said it is much better suited for what i need it for .
I am good friends with Rob from Roadrunners performance here in Avenel big Jeep guys and he said the rubicon will hold its own all day long with a plow.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

KEC Maintaince;1178842 said:


> you certinaly changed my mind about the jeep.
> That Rubicon really did a nice job. A friend who owns a big landscaping company told me thats what i should start looking for a jeep he said it is much better suited for what i need it for .
> I am good friends with Rob from Roadrunners performance here in Avenel big Jeep guys and he said the rubicon will hold its own all day long with a plow.


Your friend speakith the truth Rubicon Kicks but!!!!!


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

bigdan;1176374 said:


> Thanks for posting the vids. You and plowmeister aren't kidding about the Blizzak tires, I think my stock mud terrains would have been spinning on some of those pushes.


Snow tires will always perform better than all season tires. For better traction put studs on snow tires. Studs provide a documented 30% improvement in traction on ice.

Other benefits are studs reduce wear on the rubber portion of the tire. Studs are self sharpening.

The disadvantages are 1) storing them in the off-season and 2) the cost of an extra set of wheels and tires.


----------

